# Im back boys



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well your best friend kekai is back after some rough months man do i have some stories i'll share for later. But im in a good mood so look for me i'll be here. Missing all ya boys up here if your new holla at me. Shoots!

ps mods if you want to delete this go ahead haha


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Welcome back Kekai! Are you going to stay for long?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice! What up Kekai! Great to have you back, man. BBB.net is never the same without Kekai...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ha kekai is back! Man I was wondering whatever happened to you.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Where you been man?


We need the Suns squad back (ShuHan, Dissonance, Me, Kekai!)


Welcome back. =)


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome back man.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Go back where you came from LOSER!!!

















Good to have you back PM me!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yo well I must say I watched a couple suns games this year, mostly just reading on the internet, but looks like we are a different team. No JJ or Q hanging around the 3 point line waiting for the ball and hardly any dunks i hear haha. also, defense seems better. Oh yea EDDIE!!! hes the man now.

Yes im pretty much back for good i'll try be on as much as i can.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi there!

I hope you didn't watch tonight's game against Knicks...lol That probably won't put you in a good mood. LOL


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sup jibikao! dude i didnt watch it but i read about it. for some reason im not that mad haha, i think we lost some of the fire we had from last year sadly


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

welcome back kekai. no way would we delete this thread. you pretty much made what this Suns forum is today. hope everything went all right when you were gone.


yeah we have lost some of the fire but we're still avging 103 ppg which is #1 in NBA and only giving 96.

I think we once or if we get Amare back this yr, the pts will be up and we'll spread the floor more.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I cant even say how happy and mad i am. Happy that your back, but mad that you left, you better have a good explanation for this.:curse: :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns ppg probable went up after the Knicks game.........=)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns ppg probable went up after the Knicks game.........=)



...as did our ppg allowed


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

After thinking about it, if Knicks made 65% of their FT, the game won't even be "close" then probably we won't feel as mad 'cause we almost had it, then the refs blew it up. 

It's just one game but we need it more than Knicks does. Pacific is too competitive!!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well it helps that the Warriors, Lakers, and Kings all lost tonight ^_^ ...

On another note, the Knicks needed this game so that they wouldn't be the worst team in the league anymore hahaha...

Oh yea, and welcome back Kekai, even though I have no idea who you are ^_^ But if you're as cool as everyone is making you out to be, then glad to meet you.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Well it helps that the Warriors, Lakers, and Kings all lost tonight ^_^ ...
> 
> On another note, the Knicks needed this game so that they wouldn't be the worst team in the league anymore hahaha...
> 
> Oh yea, and welcome back Kekai, even though I have no idea who you are ^_^ But if you're as cool as everyone is making you out to be, then glad to meet you.



cool? that little punk is not so much cool as he is enthusiastic.














i keed, i keed. welcome back kekai. suns nation missed ya.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha whats up meir to the wise i am not very cool I must say I dont have a girlfriend, what aloser. I loved our sweep this weekend of the Heat and Spurs. I hope we are out looking for some athletic guy who can run and dunk just like amare. How much fun that would be. And get rid of Jim Jackson! Shooting 22%!!! Ridiculous man


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back! :banana:


----------

